# What is my dog?



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

When I got my APBT the breeder told me that the dog had Peaterson, Goti, Razors Edge is this a good or bad thing ? My dog is papered through the ADBA.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> When I got my APBT the breeder told me that the dog had Peaterson, Goti, Razors Edge is this a good or bad thing ? My dog is papered through the ADBA.


You should start your own thread but, I am sorry to tell you your dogs papers are hung he is an American Bully/Bandog.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

yea he lied! the lines you mentioned are bully cra..uh stuff.

you aint got no apbt! not bashing, just being honest! is it a bad thing?

well unless you enjoy being lied to yes. to the real apbt owners it's a never ending tex ritter [that's a lie where I come from].lol

but you got it so do rite by it and next time just do a little bit of homework on the byb's blood before you go.

ok lets have it! this is where Joe Rogan says......HERE WE GOOOOOO!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

And anudder thang...you should think about taking your email addy off has your handle... Leaving your self wide open for ppl like the hashbrown dude... He'll get in your stuff and before you know you'll like sheep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















































Whoops! Derailed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sfw!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

I got my dog from a licensed breeder. Plus I had her DNA tested and Banfield pet hospital the vet informed me that she was an American Pit Bull Terrier.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

So I'm confused by Everyone's response... But thanks anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Vets cannot tell by looks just because her sire and dam are her sire and dam dont make her an APBT the bloodlines she has in her are American Bully and Bandog bloodlines not APBT. IF YOU ARE REFERRING TO A BREED TEST that test is not accurate NONE of the breed tests are there is no way to definatively test a dog for breed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

With what u just stated how can u be 100 % sure that she is what u say and not a APBT ? My papers say registered APBT and it through the ADBA.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

The test I'm referring to is a DNA test that analyzes the blood... And is breed specific.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Had you done your research you would know all the bloodlines you stated are in fact related to American Bully and Bandog bloodlines. Many nowadays dont know the difference between the two. Apparently you dont so im going to make this simple you have an American Bully that possibly has a little Bandog in it. Research, research, research. Learn the difference. American bullies are still being registered as APBTs although they at one time were crossed to different dogs just because your dog may have APBT in there somewhere doesnt make it an APBT. Dont be an idiot research your bloodlines and the breeds listed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

K I have had APBT for the past 15 years. My dog stands 28 inches high and weighs 85 lbs and is one year old

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The test I'm referring to is a DNA test that analyzes the blood... And is breed specific.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Companies will sell you anything to make a buck these tests have been proven to be faulty over and over again. Many tests do not have the apbt much less the American Bully so therefore are inaccurate. But of course I guess this whole forum are idiots because we try to help people understand this that their are to many variables for these tests to be accurate. There are so many different bloodlines and strains in one breed to beable to accurately test for this kind of thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not being a idiot was asking a simple ? And was expecting a simple answer... But I will simply go else where when I have questions in the future.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> K I have had APBT for the past 15 years. My dog stands 28 inches high and weighs 85 lbs and is one year old
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The standard weight for an APBT is 35-60 lbs some can vary but, anything over 70 you can bet is a mutt.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not being a idiot was asking a simple ? And was expecting a simple answer... But I will simply go else where when I have questions in the future.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wasn't calling you one I was telling you not to be one we see many come through here that cant listen to reason and instead of going and looking at what is suggested you are setting here arguing you have an APBT when you do not!

Just because you think you've have APBT's for 15 years doesnt mean you have.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not being a idiot was asking a simple ? And was expecting a simple answer... But I will simply go else where when I have questions in the future.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


no jackass! you want to go where someone will lie to you again! you getting all butthurt over the truth.

if you want sugarcoating buy a candy bar and then stick it in your unowhat!

you ask a question on an open forum and don't like the answer you got! plain and simple. my guess is you paid a buttload for the sooner and now feel like crap for doing so!
you aint got a apbt and if you want pm me the breeders name and i'll tell him what he is selling aint apbts! 
is that simple enuf for you?

better yet put it up here so we will all know who NOT to deal with. but I for one would know before I got to his yard! cause the crap he's selling stinks for a long way!

go find the answer you want somewhere else, if they don't tell you the same thing then there liars also.

can yall tell I had a really good day????????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

Razor Edge 
Boudreaux 
Carver 
Rascal 
Honeybunch 
Colby 
Nigerino 
Six Bits 
Jee 
Chinaman 
Frisco (Chinaman) 
T-N-T 
Red Boy 
Jocko 
Tant 
Mayday 
Lonzo 
Zebo 
Bullyson (Hall) 
Mayfield (Tudor) 
Buck 
Whitsell 
Lightner 
Corvino 
Old Family 
Gambler's Virgil 
Patricks (Bolio/Tombstone) 
Alligator (Rufus) 
Peterson 
Hammonds 
Boyles 
Sorrells 
Banjo 
Two Eyes (Fat Bill) 
Greenwood 
Hollingsworth 
McCoy 
Sarona 
Wildside 
Homer (Mountain Man) 
Ironline (Norrod) 
Clemmons 
Snooty 
Cowboy 
Clouse 
Giroux 
Tab 
Iron Kid 
Red Devil 
Maximillion 
Maverick

These are all the types of blood lines a APBT can have... And I did the research they can reach 85 lbs... If u will also notice all 3 of the blood lines that my dog has r on the list.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

The only one I can't locate is gotti

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes I can tell u have had a hard day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok, you rite! Hence the hheeeeeerrrreeee we goooooooo! Call hammonds. Call mims. Call floyd. Call dave wilson.... Call e mullins. Just dont call me!

Sorry, didnt mean to offend your internet knowledge. And really aint trying to be a bubblebuster. But what you have aint an american pitbull terrier!
It mite and does have some way back yonder....waaaaay back yonder!
But it aint. And wont be no matter what adba says or the dude at the cvs you got your test done at!

OH YEAH, ALL THEM NAMES YOU THREW OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! AINT BLOOD LINES EITHER...BUT WTH DO I KNOW?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

At one point in time, Razors Edge and a couple other bloodlines were considered APBT, but have recently been bred in the direction of the American Bully. 

You were asked to list your dog's pedigree/bloodlines not all of the bloodlines and variant sub-strains. If the parents were registered with the ADBA as APBTs, then when the breeder registered the litter, they would also be registered as APBT. That, however does not mean your dog is in fact an APBT. The papers themselves are meaningless unless you understand how to interpret and understand the individual lines your dog is bred down from. 

Responsible owners who understand their dog's individual bloodlines will register the dog with the appropriate registry and destroy the faulty papers to prevent further paper hanging. Now, it's up to you to figure out which path to take. 

As for the DNA test, I'm sorry but as was previously stated, they are flawed and inaccurate. Nevermind the fact that noone, not even a vet, can look at a dog and tell the breed or breeds mixed in. My vet listed my mutt as a Rottweiler mix and as far as I can tell, I'd rather call him a German Shepherd Dog mix or Lab mix. Honestly, I keep it simple and tell people I honestly don't know what he is.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> At one point in time, Razors Edge and a couple other bloodlines were considered APBT, but have recently been bred in the direction of the American Bully.
> 
> You were asked to list your dog's pedigree/bloodlines not all of the bloodlines and variant sub-strains. If the parents were registered with the ADBA as APBTs, then when the breeder registered the litter, they would also be registered as APBT. That, however does not mean your dog is in fact an APBT. The papers themselves are meaningless unless you understand how to interpret and understand the individual lines your dog is bred down from.


so, when does a duly-registered APBT with parents that have also been duly registered as APBTs BECOME a different breed?

I am looking for the interpretation. I mean, it sounds like ANY pedigree is suspect until there is an exact interpretation that is in registration rules. Certain names in the ped? (Who gets to say which names?) Certain colors? Certain size at maturity and the papers are taken away? Shouldn't the registry have a policy of exactly which dogs will not be registered that is consistent for everyone? Otherwise, if an owner has papers on a pup from a litter where the parents/grandparents, etc are duly registered as APBTs, HOW is he supposed to know his dog is NOT an APBT?

A lot of people have no idea what an "American Bully" is and could care less.
They have PAPERS, duly drawn up, and are following registration rules, that's all! I think they need to look to the registry (certainly not on some internet message board!) as to what they can register, so what should the policy of these registries BE that is consistent for everyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a pick of my puppy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh and make no mistake about it I'm no where near butt hurt !! I know what I have. I have been dealing with this type of dog for the past 15 years so I know what she is ... Funny to see you all don't !! and r determined to tell me I'm wrong. Nice lol !! U would think a pit bull web site would have more accurate information...than hearsay, but I guess not. Oh and she is also registered In APBR.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

Lmao !!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

APBR is a joke of a registry that will register practically anything as an APBT provided you pay them the fee. It’s basically a workaround for backyard breeders breeding unpapered mutts to be able to market their puppies as “papered”.

*

And the amount of time you’ve owned dogs really means very little. It’s clear that your “knowledge” about the breed has come from Google. Razor’s Edge and Gotti are American Bully lines, period. Peterson dogs are large, red mastiff/APBT crosses. So your dog is essentially an Ambully/Mastiff/APBT mix. Definitely NOT an APBT.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh and make no mistake about it I'm no where near butt hurt !! I know what I have.* I have been dealing with this type of dog for the past 15 years so I know what she is ... Funny to see you all don't !! and r determined to tell me I'm wrong.* Nice lol !! U would think a pit bull web site would have more accurate information...than hearsay, but I guess not. Oh and she is also registered In APBR.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"When I got my APBT the breeder told me that the dog had Peaterson, Goti, Razors Edge is this a good or bad thing ?"......your quote

And after 15 years this is your question? Just accept and learn from the info given, and enjoy your dog.......she is a cutie.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Carla Restivo said:


> so, when does a duly-registered APBT with parents that have also been duly registered as APBTs BECOME a different breed?
> 
> I am looking for the interpretation. I mean, it sounds like ANY pedigree is suspect until there is an exact interpretation that is in registration rules. Certain names in the ped? (Who gets to say which names?) Certain colors? Certain size at maturity and the papers are taken away? Shouldn't the registry have a policy of exactly which dogs will not be registered that is consistent for everyone? Otherwise, if an owner has papers on a pup from a litter where the parents/grandparents, etc are duly registered as APBTs, HOW is he supposed to know his dog is NOT an APBT?
> 
> ...


Well, seeing as the OP didn't ask or mention anything about the parents being dual registered, I don't see how your question is really relevant to this member's particular question and the ongoing discussion.

As for the dual registering, I personally don't have enough experience in that area to comment, so I won't.

Regarding your statement about people not knowing what an American Bully is, and not caring... that's part of the problem. However, I'm not going to derail this member's thread on account of your left-fielded post. If you would like to continue this conversation, please do so in PM.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute looking pup! I know a few people who have dogs dual registered. A lot of registries will take your money its more about bloodlines when it comes to breed designation.

When you say Banfield do you mean the Vet Hospital Banfield? Did they take blood and complete a MARS wisdom panel on your pup? I ask because the APBT is not a dog that they have been able to isolate the markers in the genetic makeup at this time. They have 200 breeds but the pit bull isn't one of them ones they test for, so I am curious what test you are referring to. Breeds Detected | Wisdom Panel


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Well, seeing as the OP didn't ask or mention anything about the parents being dual registered, I don't see how your question is really relevant to this member's particular question and the ongoing discussion.
> 
> As for the dual registering, I personally don't have enough experience in that area to comment, so I won't.
> 
> Regarding your statement about people not knowing what an American Bully is, and not caring... that's part of the problem. However, I'm not going to derail this member's thread on account of your left-fielded post. If you would like to continue this conversation, please do so in PM.


oh dear --

DULY: in accordance with what is required or appropriate; following proper procedure or arrangement.

not DUALLY! :composed or consisting of two people, items, parts, etc., together; twofold; double : dual ownership; dual controls on a plane.

Does it make any more sense now?

Anyway, I'll take it up elsewhere sometime, since it's OT here.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

Dang it welder! Why'd you take your post down...wanted to RESEARCH those registries you mentioned!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Carla Restivo said:


> oh dear --
> 
> DULY: in accordance with what is required or appropriate; following proper procedure or arrangement.
> 
> ...


My apologies for misunderstanding. I viewed that as a typographic error, hence my response.

With you owning/breeding ASTs, I would think you would know the answer to your own question. When you have back yard breeders just breeding anything with anything, crossing breeds, it seems apparent to me that's when the dog is no longer the breed it started out as. Not saying all people involved in the creation/breeding of the American Bully are back yard breeders, but they do exist, and still peddle the pups as APBTs instead of Am Bullies. The education and recognition, or lack thereof, is what is the majority of the problem. What if the guy posted he had an AST? Would you not question it, look into the bloodlines and politely inform him he doesn't have an AST? Or would you coddle him, and reinforce the lie he was told by the byb he got his pup from?

Oh, and he got his dog from a licensed breeder? Licensed because that's he county/city mandate where the so-called breeder resides? Just too much going on here in the responses to add more confusion on top of it all by trying to answer you and entertain your thought process on how you think things should be answered.

Don't get me wrong, I love that you're here, I just don't understand your thought process sometimes.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

sorry, off topic -- went to PM.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> "When I got my APBT the breeder told me that the dog had Peaterson, Goti, Razors Edge is this a good or bad thing ?"......your quote
> 
> And after 15 years this is your question? Just accept and learn from the info given, and enjoy your dog.......she is a cutie.


:thumbup: I agree with this.

I have only been reading and learning about these breeds for a year, but I have only heard the name Gotti and Razor's Edge in reference to American Bullies.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

I acknowledge I made a mistake I pulled out her breeding certificate and it stated Razors edge, Peterson, Gaff... Is that better ? Well I'm happy with her the girls love her and I really think she will be a great dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well I'm happy with her the girls love her and I really think she will be a great dog.


That is all that counts! up:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

My main thing is the lines that she has are safe... Not making her aggressive... I have had a lot of dogs but just wanted to get verification on the bloodline and the desposition of the dog. Cause she is a family dog and spends a lot of time around my children.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My main thing is the lines that she has are safe... Not making her aggressive... I have had a lot of dogs but just wanted to get verification on the bloodline and the desposition of the dog. Cause she is a family dog and spends a lot of time around my children.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


........from one can of worms to the next........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

True I know lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The bloodlines themselves do not determine a dog's temperament. However, if you got the dog from someone who got his dogs from someone who didn't take temperament into 1st consideration when breeding (which most bybs don't) then there's no guarantee about your dog's individual temperament either way. The majority of her temperament will be based on how she's raised and managed in your home, but just know something could come up genetically from her parents or grandparents that won't necessarily show up right off the bat. This is where knowing your dog (and the ancestors of said dog) come into play. 

How old are your children? First rule of thumb with any dog is don't leave children of any age unattended. This is to ensure the child doesn't cross the line with the dog causing the dog to react in an undesirable manner towards the child(ren). It's very important to remember that a dog will always act and think like a dog first, and will not necessarily understand that his/her reaction is wrong in your eyes. If your dog growls at the child, you need to first understand why the dog is growling and what its trying to communicate. I know most people say any type of aggression toward a child will not be tolerated, most times i agree, but I do like to think outside the box. If you always correct a dog for growling, and they get the idea they're not supposed to growl, then their warning system elevates directly to nipping/biting. 

I will have to continue when I'm off work, as I don't have time to finish now.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help !! I got her from a breeder and I have had her for about 1 1/2 years I'm in the process of getting her pedigree sent to me... But I really appreciate your help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

after 15yrs, and this is the extent of your knowledge??????????????

you would've been kicked off my bus 12yrs ago.............

theres women on this website with 1/10 the time you have,

and are 10x's smarter, 

just google something and start reading, being lazy and trying to get answers from someone else, is not how you learn.

educate yourself, read some, then read some more..................

15yrs?? 

not only are you embarassing me,

but your embarassing yourself also,
you just dont know it.

if you dont know, that your dog IS NOT an apbt,

when everyone around you knows it aint one either.

she's a beautiful animal, just not an apbt,

dude, if you've had her for a year and a half, and are just now getting your papers,

i got a hundred, betting those aint even the real papers on that dog,

someone's just hangin something on you, to get you off their back about the papers.

the best thing you could do with those papers,

the next time you go to the bathroom.....................................................................

then flush them, and you can tell 'the breeder' i said that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

Pardon me... I never claimed to have all the answers... But I know dogs I grew up with them and now have them with my family for the past 15 years.... Not counting the 21 years before I started my family... But calling someone out to be stupid is wrong, that's why I came to the site for advice not being put down... I never claimed to have all the answers to the APBT ? Advice is welcome personal opinion is not what I expected.... And if u look at it as a whole your whole group of dog genius don't have all the answers either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't get embarrassed so good luck with that !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

I got the papers when I purchased her. I'm waiting for her petagree to be sent back I just sent off for it the other day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

now its getting worse, 36yrs..........
you're trying to tell me you've had bulldogs since 1978????????????

and you dont know thats not an apbt??????

who was your mentor?

because they have steered you the wrong way.

you can believe want you want, but there are many knowledgeable

people on this forum, that you would be amazed,

and they all want to help, some just have more patience than others,

but please dont try to be something you aint,

you will get called on it.

thats why i'm calling BS, on your experience,

you should have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy more knowledge


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

Whatever I know what I have done u don't I don't have to prove myself to you or anybody else. For a information site the customer feedback completely SUCKS u don't put down the person asking the questions.... But u all do it your way !! I will be going to some real Experts that can carry on a real conversation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

I learned from my grandfather and my dad

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Whatever I know what I have done u don't I don't have to prove myself to you or anybody else. For a information site the customer feedback completely SUCKS u don't put down the person asking the questions.... But u all do it your way !! I will be going to some real Experts that can carry on a real conversation.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yanceyallen, you are absolutely correct, you do not have to prove yourself to anyone. You came here asking a question and have argued with everyone who said something that you didn't want to hear. Plain and simple, you have been lied to but not by the people on this forum who were kind enough to respond to your question. No one here is paid for their help it is volunteered therefore there are no "customers", only members. 
It is obvious that you have a lot to learn and folks here are willing to help but your attitude and remarks here border on troll like activity. Perhaps you will be happier going to some" real experts" for help and if your tone continues I will be happy to assist you in leaving this forum.

Joe


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

to tell you the truth, i'm still amazed at the amount of knowledge on this forum,

and i'm talking at EVERY level, i've been around these animals for over 30yrs,

and i'm still learning, and i have no shame in saying that.

i just love 'bulldogs' and the people that have the gumption to own one.

and i do appreciate EVERYONE on this forum.

THANK YOU


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

surfer said:


> to tell you the truth, i'm still amazed at the amount of knowledge on this forum,
> 
> and i'm talking at EVERY level


:goodpost: Amen Surfer! I spent a lot of time lurking on many bulldog sites before I got my pup and a little bit after before I decided to become an active member here.

I'm new to bulldogs, but not to powerful dogs and I learn something new here darn near every day. Many great people giving out solid information and I appreciate every bit of knowledge I can gain here.

Now to ole Yance... If ya don't like what you hear then leave, but what ya have heard is the truth. No sense in being adversarial like you were on page 1... unless you are just some worthless troll.

There is nothing APBT about Razors Edge, or Gotti. Those are American Bully bloodlines period. There is also nothing APBT about _"My dog stands 28 inches high and weighs 85 lbs and is one year old "_ none of that falls within the standard for the APBT.

I'll add there is also nothing APBT about my lil rescue mutt that I love as much as any papered dog I've had before him. and that is what really matters... love the dog, socialize and train him well, and enjoy the time your family and him have together.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Honestly the more you (the original poster) spout off about how many YEARS you've been working or had "the breed," the more you embarrass yourself to the people who have way more knowledge about it than you. You're taking the manner in which PROPER INFORMATION is delivered to you a bit too personally and use the rhetoric of "years with this breed" to combat what you foolishly keep believing you have in that dog via its bloodlines. Your dog looks like a beautiful companion, and enjoy it for what it is!----but it is not an APBT.

Don't start a thread if you're going to argue with people who flat out tell you FACTS. Don't believe them? That's your problem. We are not here as CUSTOMERS. Yes, this is an informational MESSAGE BOARD, which means people of all backgrounds with the APBT are free at will to share their experiences and help to prevent complete MISINFORMATION. The first time that someone in this thread mentioned that you do not have an APBT you were so quick to throw the "DNA tested" and "papers" and initiate your defense throwing around your years you've had with "the APBT."

Frankly, you're easier to read than a flash card.....

You just want for people to agree with you and go along with your belief that RAZORS EDGE and GOTTI are APBT lines? Good luck with that----even American Bully forums you would be hard pressed to find experienced people who agree with you on that. It's clear as day, those are American Bully bloodlines, and unfortunately those often find their way into ADBA registration.

With the advent of the internet and search engines, you can get TONS of information on the true APBT bloodlines and factual APBT general information. This may be YOUR best route being that you want to argue with people on here who have already told you the facts. Google won't argue with you. People don't need "15 years" to establish basic knowledge about the APBT.

-ANYONE can own an ADBA papered dog.

-ANYONE can hang papers on an ADBA registered dog. (if after your 15 years of supposed experience you don't know what "hung papers" means, another can of worms just opened)

-ANYONE can claim they have an APBT as a result of having ADBA papers

......but only the KNOWLEDGABLE people with the APBT breed can break down your pedigree and tell you how your dog has been breed. Those are the people you want go listen to, and guess what, you've flat out dismissed a few of them already within 10 posts on this thread.

Again, did you come here to actually learn or did you come here expecting people not to tell you the truth and go along with your misunderstood views on what you actually have?

Media's villainization of the "pit bull" is rooted in misinformation. The facts have been posted numerous times already in this thread. You don't have to believe anyone.

At the end of the day, you're the one feeding your dog not anyone else on here.....but don't expect people [on here] to just sit back and watch you spread more misinformation.

Goodluck. Again, nice dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I I'm waiting for her petagree


What the heck is a petagree? I signed something like that for my petbull shelter mutt...

I would be curious to see your pups pedigree though.


----------



## rome2014 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Why oh why?*

If you are so informed about the breed and are so sure of what you have, my only question is why are you coming here to ask this question? Apparently, you came here because in all reality, you don't know. You weren't 100% convinced of what you were told and now that everyone has confirmed your doubts, you lash out at the one's trying to help. Maybe you are embarrassed that you got swindled, maybe you are embarrassed that you made yourself look like a fool. Whichever it is, it's none of our concern. Everyone here is here to help, not give you inaccurate facts or tell you lies. What do they have to gain from that? NOTHING. The person who LIED TO YOU HAD EVERYTHING TO GAIN. Research any purchase before making it and you won't have this problem. Simple as that.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

rome,
why isnt everyone as smart as you are????????????????????


----------



## rome2014 (Mar 15, 2014)

lol Everyone on here for the most part seems to be very smart. It's just the one's who are really illiterate and do no research I'm worried about.lol It's just sad that people will allow themselves to be deceived like that and it's even more sad that they don't research whatever type of pet they are purchasing. People like that are another reason these breeds have such a bad rap...


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

To the OP: Still would like to see a pedigree.


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

The OP didnt want an answer, just a conformantion to his inncorrect information. It astounds me how many times this occurs.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

It is very sad that this happens to often but, hopefully one day there wont be so much misinformation out there. But, things then to fester for a while.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Whatever I know what I have done u don't I don't have to prove myself to you or anybody else. For a information site the customer feedback completely SUCKS u don't put down the person asking the questions.... But u all do it your way !! I will be going to some real Experts that can carry on a real conversation.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Since your grammar is so horrible, and your arguments so lame and dull (like a cry baby), that speaks volumes of where you learned about dogs from.

I saw from the start of your ramble that you already had answers you expected. Didn't get them so you throw a sissy fit.

You are unteachable, close minded in ignorance, and full of your dreams about dogs. We need to cull owners like you from society...

Won't miss seeing your garbage posts...:rain::stick:


----------

